# Rolling spraying is what I'm craving



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys/gals...looking for opinions on the best roller with a sprayer combo, or maybe there's a newer better "power roller" type product out there. I just started my search so thought I'd ask here as well. Looking to do block walls as well as interior almost cedar-siding type material. All paint. It's also a good 30+ feet high. On the interior I'd have to be careful about getting it on the ceiling, if that's even going to be a problem. Thanks!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

30+ ft high? Is the interior sissor lift accessable? Seems like that would be more productive over trying to use a long extention on a 30 ft wall. And a boom lift on the exterior. Graco makes a power roller. I've got a couple that have been sitting in my shop forever. Titan has a spray/roller that I've never tried myself. My choice would be a wand, shield, and backroll with an 18". Oh, by the way...welcome to paint talk


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the response. 

No, the interior is not scissor accessible. Both interior and exterior- it's just cut-in at the top. Depending upon how well they work and how reliable they are, I would think a power roller would make for smooth sailing. But can they be attached to such a long pole? 

I don't have any spray equipment. Just never got into that.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

www.speedrollers.com great stuff. We use them at least once a week.


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

I hope that's the wrong website :blink:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.woosterbrush.com/Contractors/SpeedRollers


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks  

For those who have used such a system, can they be used out to 30+ feet? I'll do some research...I guess any opinions on what airless spray system would be recommended would be appreciated.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Get you some scaffold nubcakes.


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Nah..a long pole would be so much faster with this..if one can actually be used. Uneven ground and other factors.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wouldn't want to roll a 30' ceiling with one of those pwr rollers. If it isn't a large ceiling use an 18 with a purdy colossus


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope, no ceilings. 

And yeah, I've used the 18"er's. But I have a LOT of wall, so don't want to even think about using those for this. Even if the pole with this Wooster gadget is as heavy or heavier, at least you just leave it up there and keep rolling. Setting up and cleaning may be a pain, but I'll live.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking more about not being able to roll tight.


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe you could attach a sidekick to it.


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Actually on the website it says


> Due to the nature of the low-pressure fluid delivery system, Speed Rollers is not designed for painting ceilings


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to see photos of this job. Is this new construction? Repaint? You mentioned block walls? If so, there was scaffold there at one time or another. I highly doubt the block masons used poles.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Are you painting the ceilings?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think we got trolled.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I think we got trolled.


Lol I think your right :jester:


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Trolled? I hope you're not referring to me...because I'm seriously asking about this. I'm getting a lot of non-answers....people questioning this or that instead of just talking about their experience with such a roller system. I guess no one has an answer as to if they can reach 30 feet or not. Guess I'll call the companies tomorrow! 

The block masons most likely worked from the inside or who knows what. Heck, the landscaping around it was probably done after the buidling was put up. Ever thought of that? 

And no..already said I'm not painting the ceilings.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

No offense, but you are new here and unless I missed it you never took the time to even introduce yourself. We do get trolls here. Im not a mod, but this is a forum for professional painters. There is an "introduction" section here at PT, so I think you are taking it wrong. Post a couple photos. Pressure rollers, power rollers, whatever you wanna call them have their place and work great under the right circumstances. I understand the fact you are trying to find the best way to do the job, and that was all I tried to help with. A 30' wall from the ground? Wouldnt be my choice. Since you have no photos, I can only try and vision a 30' + wall. If I had to roll from the ground, I would be backrolling with an 18" roller on a 24' 3 stage roller pole behind a spray gun and it would still be quite awkward. If you can find a 24' pressure roller set up, I would like to see it, because that would be a new one on me and Ive been painting since 8 o'clock this mornning, so I might know a thing or two  Also, some may disagree, but personally I feel 9" rollers are for bathrooms, kitchens, hollow metal doors, and rookies


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

Introductions are for those who are going to spend as much time in these forums as they do painting :yes: I just looked and other newbies didn't introduce themselves either...maybe there is a section where everybody says "Hi!"....but..never mind..

But yeah..I agree with the 9 inch for rookies etc. But if something that I'm looking for here actually exists..I'd much prefer it over the 18 that has to be sprayed.. or worse...up and down in a bucket. But it sounds like I may have to go another route! I'll find out tomorrow I guess. 

Thanks..........


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

SpatterSplatter said:


> Introductions are for those who are going to spend as much time in these forums as they do painting :yes:


cmon in, the water's warm.

but you may want to check your attitude at the door:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How is an 18 faster in multiple small rooms with different colors? (typical house) I've always disagreed with this school of thought. Even rolling out of a bucket seems like too much cleanup just to save me a couple pours.

Obviously this is best for ceilings and large areas but some of you act like you NEVER use a pan w/ a liner. Average room maybe 3 pours into the pan and .80 for the liner? If it takes your guy 3 mins to clean out the bucket it would have been better with a pan. 

What do I know though I work alone....


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

SpatterSplatter said:


> I'm getting a lot of non-answers...


They show up, filled with optimism, admiring the sunrises. They leave muttering under their breath, black souled and staring deep into shadows.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> How is an 18 faster in multiple small rooms with different colors? (typical house) I've always disagreed with this school of thought. Even rolling out of a bucket seems like too much cleanup just to save me a couple pours.
> 
> Obviously this is best for ceilings and large areas but some of you act like you NEVER use a pan w/ a liner. Average room maybe 3 pours into the pan and .80 for the liner? If it takes your guy 3 mins to clean out the bucket it would have been better with a pan.
> 
> What do I know though I work alone....


Like I said..."Some may disagree"  I generally dont use an 18 on an interior repaints unless I am spraying and backrolling. And yes, that would generally be one color. Interior repaints I prefer a 14". I feel this can save approx 25% off my rolling time compared to a 9". I guess I could have added accent walls to my list of uses for a 9.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> nterior repaints I prefer a 14"


I had no idea these existed. I learn so much here every single day. Thanks Woodland! And my apologies if I came off too strong, I've read posts on here for years about how only punks use 9''s and finally chimed in on rational person's post. :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Gibberish45 said:


> I had no idea these existed. I learn so much here every single day. Thanks Woodland! And my apologies if I came off too strong, I've read posts on here for years about how only punks use 9''s and finally chimed in on rational person's post. :thumbup:


Pick one up and give it a shot. A 14 is a nice choice for interiors. Not as awkward as an 18 and ou'll be quite pleased with what you can save on labor. Purdy makes a pretty nice one with an adjustable frame. I kind of prefer the ones that look like two 7s put together because the are easier in corners, but not sure who makes that one. Could be Best Liebco. Pick up a tub, and just ask your local store if they can stock the covers for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I guess it is Best Liebco that I usually use. http://www.besttliebco.com/catalog/frames/series/detail/2


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I guess it is Best Liebco that I usually use. http://www.besttliebco.com/catalog/frames/series/detail/2


what do you use for tray/bucket on the 14'?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I use a tub. I think they are dark green. (Could be Wooster?) Hard to remember because I have quite a few different ones and have been on exteriors lately.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I use a tub. I think they are dark green. (Could be Wooster?) Hard to remember because I have quite a few different ones and have been on exteriors lately.


You mean use an 18 tub? (I have one) Or do they make a smaller one for 14s?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I used to use tubs, but switched to the 18" pans. They are faster to roll from, and you can slid it around with your foot.


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> cmon in, the water's warm.
> 
> but you may want to check your attitude at the door:thumbsup:



I was thinking the same about some of you here :thumbsup:


----------



## SpatterSplatter (Aug 3, 2011)

bender said:


> they show up, filled with optimism, admiring the sunrises. They leave muttering under their breath, black souled and staring deep into shadows.



lol.......


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SpatterSplatter said:


> I was thinking the same about some of you here :thumbsup:


No problem. This thread has now officialy been highjacked, and the new topic is 14/18 rollers, tubs, and trays, and country music :thumbup: And yes, they do make tubs for 14s. The trays are nice too, and like previously mentioned...they are easy to slide and liners are available too. Havent seen a liner for the tubs that I know of.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep 14 inch rollers are the way to go 
Wooster . The wooster tray I think it's called the big ben or something . 50/50
Wooster naps nice hardly any splatter .


----------

